# Migliorare visualizzazione caratteri

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

era un po' che non rimettevo mano a Fedora e, quando l'ho fatto ieri, mi sono reso conto che, nonostante il carattere sia sempre Dejavu su Fedora e Gentoo, in Fedora la resa è notevolmente migliore!

Come posso far si che si veda così anche su Gentoo? Su cosa posso lavorare per migliorare la resa?

Grazie.

----------

## Massimog

io avevo un problema simile con firefox in qualche sito poi ho installato anche i font corefonts e adesso si vedono benissimo

se non risolvi con corefonts leggi anche il wiki

----------

## UnoSD

Il problema non è di "quale font", ma del rendering dei font stessi! Il carattere è lo stesso su Fedora e Gentoo ma su Gentoo si vede peggio... (Cmq ora vedo se c'è qualcosa di utile sulla Wiki)

----------

## Onip

prova a spippolare con le opzioni di fontconfig tramite eselect

----------

## UnoSD

Cosa posso provare? (Complimenti per il termine "spippolare" XD)

----------

## Onip

boh... io sto così

```
# eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf *

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf *

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [10]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [12]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [13]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf *

  [14]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [15]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [16]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [17]  42-luxi-mono.conf

  [18]  45-latin.conf *

  [19]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [20]  50-user.conf *

  [21]  51-local.conf *

  [22]  57-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [23]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [24]  57-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [25]  60-latin.conf *

  [26]  60-liberation.conf *

  [27]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [28]  65-khmer.conf

  [29]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [30]  69-unifont.conf *

  [31]  70-no-bitmaps.conf *

  [32]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [33]  80-delicious.conf *

  [34]  90-synthetic.conf *
```

----------

## UnoSD

```
Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf *

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf *

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf *

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [10]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [12]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [13]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [14]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [15]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [16]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [17]  45-latin.conf *

  [18]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [19]  50-user.conf *

  [20]  51-local.conf *

  [21]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [22]  57-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [23]  57-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [24]  60-latin.conf *

  [25]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [26]  65-khmer.conf

  [27]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [28]  69-unifont.conf *

  [29]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [30]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [31]  80-delicious.conf *

  [32]  90-synthetic.conf *
```

Ho messo così ed è cambiato ma non so dire per certo se sia un miglioramento... Sicuro non è ancora al livello di Fedora! Dove posso vedere le impostazioni dell'altra distribuzione per trasporle?

----------

## bandreabis

qualche screnshot potrebbe aiutare

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova a spippolare con le opzioni di fontconfig tramite eselect

 

Scusa, in base a cosa dovrei scegliere quali abilitare e quali no?

Non c'ho mai spippolato co sta roba!   :Laughing: 

----------

## UnoSD

Ecco gli screenshot:

http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/7497/confronto.png

Ah, dall'aver modificato le impostazioni di fontconfig tramite eselect ci ho guadagnato solo un'aberrazione cromatica su alcuni caratteri. -.-

P.s. Forse avrei dovuto mettere anche delle finestre normali nello screenshot, lì la differenza è abissale!

----------

## fbcyborg

Possibile che io non noti tutta sta differenza?   :Shocked: 

----------

## UnoSD

Non sono pazzo né tu sei cieco, è solo che in questo screenshot si nota di meno... Ho preso proprio i punti dove si notava di meno... Pardon! Però il concetto si capisce credo...

----------

## fbcyborg

No no ma infatti, non intendevo dire nulla di simile, più che altro chiedevo perché magari non notavo una sottigliezza invece evidente.

L'unica cosa che mi sembra di notare è che le scritte in Gentoo sono leggermente più appannate, ma è quasi impercettibile!

----------

## UnoSD

Appena mi liberano e posso riavviare faccio uno screenshot più decente!

----------

## UnoSD

Qui si nota meglio:

http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4391/genmenu.png

Nell'uso quotidiano si sente molto la differenza, credo di sforzare anche di più gli occhi con quelli di Gentoo, mi sembrano meno chiari.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, si vede che a destra è più definito. Sarà anche un problema di driver della scheda video?

----------

## UnoSD

No, persino con due schede video diverse fanno la stessa cosa! (Non le ho cambiate apposta ma mi ci sono trovato ed ho notato che non cambia niente) (Ora uso driver proprietari Nvidia sia su Fedora che Gentoo e la cosa resta)

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, l'importante è mettersi nelle stesse condizioni.

```
eselect opengl list
```

è in entrambi i casi settato su nvidia?

Non so come si verifichi su fedora.

----------

## UnoSD

Ovviamente.

Su Fedora è pure più semplice...

P.s. I caratteri (pango) mica usano l'Opengl???

P.p.s. O si tramite cairo??Last edited by UnoSD on Fri Dec 30, 2011 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Non lo so, la mia era solo una ipotesi. Comunque a intuito direi di no, ma magari influiva lo stesso sulla grafica.

----------

## UnoSD

Pango usa cairo quindi può essere... Però comunque era solo una curiosità, di per loro entrambi i sistemi sono con i driver proprietari e Opengl attivo...

----------

## djinnZ

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> Qui si nota meglio:
> 
> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4391/genmenu.png
> 
> Nell'uso quotidiano si sente molto la differenza, credo di sforzare anche di più gli occhi con quelli di Gentoo, mi sembrano meno chiari.

 Non son un'aquila (anzi sono proprio una talpa a quattro diottrie) ma mi pare che devi lavorare anche su colori e dimensione. Suppongo che quella di sinistra sia gentoo mentre quella di destra sia fedora, od almeno a me pare pare più leggibile la seconda).

Sono di un punto più piccoli ed il rendering su alcuni dimensioni è migliore per quanto possano essere vettoriali. Non so quali ozioni per antialiasing & C ci siano, bada anche a quelle.

----------

## UnoSD

La dimensione è la stessa! Ho controllato bene in "Aspetto"! Sono tutti Sans 10 e Monospace 10! E 96ppi!

----------

## djinnZ

Vista l'ora vado di fretta e non ho modo di applicarmi ma io li vedo di due dimensioni differenti.

Prova ad editarli con gimp ed a sovrapporli.

Ti ripeto che non so quali opzioni per antialiasing ci siano per nvidia, figurarsi se ho idea di quali siano di default per fedora, ma credo che sia l'unica alternativa.

----------

## fbcyborg

Se esamini con Gimp, ad esempio, puoi verificare che l'area che occupa la scritta "Finestre" è la stessa in entrambi i casi (al massimo differisce di un pixel in larghezza mi sembra). Da questo posso immaginare che la dimensione delle scritte siano se non identiche, pressoché uguali.

----------

## UnoSD

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Vista l'ora vado di fretta e non ho modo di applicarmi ma io li vedo di due dimensioni differenti.
> 
> Prova ad editarli con gimp ed a sovrapporli.
> 
> Ti ripeto che non so quali opzioni per antialiasing ci siano per nvidia, figurarsi se ho idea di quali siano di default per fedora, ma credo che sia l'unica alternativa.

 

Anche se ne ero certo, ho fatto la prova con Gimp e sono della stessa dimensione. Ma tu pensi possa dipendere solo dall'antialiasing? Come cambio le impostazioni da Gentoo??

P.s.

 *Quote:*   

> Se esamini con Gimp, ad esempio, puoi verificare che l'area che occupa la scritta "Finestre" è la stessa in entrambi i casi (al massimo differisce di un pixel in larghezza mi sembra). Da questo posso immaginare che la dimensione delle scritte siano se non identiche, pressoché uguali.

 

In larghezza non conta, non essendo monospace. Quindi sono le stesse!

----------

## sabayonino

Salve

Io ho sensibilmente migliorato la resa utilizzando l'overlay lcd-filtering ed impostando in /etc/portage/package.use :

media-libs/fontconfig lcdfilter -cleartype

media-libs/freetype lcdfilter -cleartype

x11-libs/cairo lcdfilter -cleartype

x11-libs/libXft lcdfilter -cleartype

e ricompilando :

freetype fontconfig libXft cairo

Un ottimo font potrebbe essere : Aller

Ciao e spero possa aiutare   :Wink: 

----------

## UnoSD

Grazie, ora provo e vi comunico il risultato!

----------

## UnoSD

Ho seguito questa guida:

http://blog.segfault.co.in/?p=192

Non siamo ancora al livello di Fedora ma la cosa è notevolmente migliorata:

http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/7628/gentoofedoranuovaconfig.png

Il primo è il vecchio Gentoo, il secondo Fedora e il terzo Gentoo dopo la guida. Ci stiamo avvicinando...

----------

## UnoSD

Nella guida suggerisce di creare ~/.fonts.conf e inserirvi questo:

http://www.segfault.co.in/files/.fonts.conf

Spulciando il file, ho notato che c'è: "Fedora Linux" tra le varie opzioni dei fonts, qualcuno mi sa far capire qualcosa di più su questo file?

----------

## sabayonino

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> Nella guida suggerisce di creare ~/.fonts.conf e inserirvi questo:
> 
> http://www.segfault.co.in/files/.fonts.conf
> 
> Spulciando il file, ho notato che c'è: "Fedora Linux" tra le varie opzioni dei fonts, qualcuno mi sa far capire qualcosa di più su questo file?

 

Dovrebbe essere la gestione dell'antialiasing in base al font installato .

prova. e vedi se cambia qualcosa. non credo ti scoppi il pc   :Laughing: 

consiglio una copia di backup del file originale nel caso dovessi tornare nei tuoi passi

----------

## UnoSD

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *UnoSD wrote:*   Nella guida suggerisce di creare ~/.fonts.conf e inserirvi questo:
> 
> http://www.segfault.co.in/files/.fonts.conf
> 
> Spulciando il file, ho notato che c'è: "Fedora Linux" tra le varie opzioni dei fonts, qualcuno mi sa far capire qualcosa di più su questo file? 
> ...

 

Non c'è il file originale, usa le impostazioni di sistema.

Cmq può essere utile conoscere questo di Fedora:

```
[uno@unopc /media/F14/etc/fonts/conf.d/]$ ls 

20-fix-globaladvance.conf              65-0-smc-meera.conf

20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf  65-0-un-core-dotum.conf

20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf       65-0-wqy-zenhei.conf

20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf      65-1-vlgothic-gothic.conf

20-unhint-small-vera.conf              65-fonts-persian.conf

20-wine-tahoma-nobitmaps.conf          65-lklug.conf

25-no-bitmap-fedora.conf               65-nonlatin.conf

25-unhint-nonlatin.conf                65-sil-padauk.conf

30-metric-aliases.conf                 66-lohit-bengali.conf

30-urw-aliases.conf                    66-lohit-devanagari.conf

40-nonlatin.conf                       66-lohit-gujarati.conf

45-latin.conf                          66-lohit-kannada.conf

49-sansserif.conf                      66-lohit-oriya.conf

50-user.conf                           66-lohit-punjabi.conf

51-local.conf                          66-lohit-telugu.conf

57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf               66-sil-abyssinica.conf

57-dejavu-sans.conf                    67-paktype-naqsh.conf

57-dejavu-serif.conf                   67-paktype-tehreer.conf

57-paratype-pt-sans.conf               69-unifont.conf

60-latin.conf                          80-delicious.conf

61-stix.conf                           90-smc-meera.conf

65-0-khmeros-base.conf                 90-synthetic.conf

65-0-lohit-assamese.conf               README

65-0-lohit-tamil.conf
```

Provo ad impostare così?

Esiste un modo per fare un backup della configurazione di fontconfig? Mi basta copiare la cartella?

----------

## mack1

Io ho usato questa guida (postata non so più da quale utente) e non mi trovo male:

http://www.kev009.com/wp/2009/12/getting-beautiful-fonts-in-gentoo-linux/

Devi poi crearti il tuo .fonts.conf se vuoi personalizzare hitting,antialias,ecc.

Non so se sia meglio di "infinality", ho comunque notato che fra le varie impostazioni proposte, il file .fonts.conf è quello che maggiormente cambia l'aspetto dei caratteri.

Ciao

----------

## UnoSD

Niente! Sembra proprio impossibile!

Nessun altro ha idea di come posso semplicemente copiare tutte le impostazioni ed i font di Fedora in Gentoo???

----------

